# Can you take to much caber???



## musclebird (Aug 1, 2013)

So with an ai you really have to have a feel for where your estrogen levels are because estrogen is An important hormone in our bodies..  To much and we get bad side effects and to little we get bad side effects..  But prolactin isn't even found in the male body,  so when you take caber is it fine to just crash your prolactin down to zero? Or Dose caber drag any other hormone levels down with it.  I know that you wouldn't want to use more caber then what you would need to; to avoid unwanted sides of the drug it's self,  but if you took. 25 mg of caber 2w and it took your prolactin sides away then upping it to 5mg 2w would just make you feel the same and be a waste of caber?  I've noticed online there are no real set amounts for different dosages of compounds like there are for test.  Per 500mg test you need 12.5md aromasin Ect Ect so you don't crash your estrogen,..  So how much caber would you run for say 200mg npp per week? I know every one will respond differently and require I different amount,  but I just want a ball park range! Thanks to anyone who can help my research and educate me on some of my questions!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 1, 2013)

My first deca run was 400-500 mg.Im not the kind of guy that will take something just because everyone else is.I wanted to see if i needed caber instead of just taking it.I found out that i dont need caber at those doses.I had no prolactin sides at all.I did use a AI to control my estro though.My point is not everyone gets progesterone issues with 19 nors


----------



## musclebird (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply bundy,  so maybe just best to keep caber on hand?  The protocol for if you run into prolactin is  .5mg twice a week? Until symptoms go away then back down to  .25 twice a week and stick to that if they don't come back right?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 1, 2013)

musclebird said:


> Thanks for the reply bundy,  so maybe just best to keep caber on hand?  The protocol for if you run into prolactin is  .5mg twice a week? Until symptoms go away then back down to  .25 twice a week and stick to that if they don't come back right?



thats what i did and im glad i did.If i would have just taken it i would never really know if i needed it.Im not telling u not to take it cause u may need it..tricky game we play


----------



## musclebird (Aug 1, 2013)

Well prolactin issues usually only arise when estrogen is out of whack..  If I took deca it would probably be with test only,  so estrogen would be pretty easy to control.. But would deca it's self throw off your ai?  If your running standard 500mg test with 12.5 ar e2d would adding deca mean you should up your ai a little? Or would it not aromatise enough to make a difference? .. Straying from the original post a little haha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 1, 2013)

I was taking aromasin at 12.5 eod starting form week 3.I dont get much E2 sides either so this doses was pefect for me.I can tell when my E2 get high i feel moody and tired.1  cap eod always makes me feel good.I really think alot of guys over use caber and their AI for the fear of sides.If u can get bloodwork done often on cycle u will really know what u need.Or u may have to play around a bit before dialing in what u need


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 1, 2013)

I've never used an AI or caber for prolactin and I've done DECA ONLY cruise.

Deca made me have huge libido and great well being feeling

I did try cabere to battle lethargy during my last blast, never helped


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2013)

musclebird said:


> So with an ai you really have to have a feel for where your estrogen levels are because estrogen is An important hormone in our bodies..  To much and we get bad side effects and to little we get bad side effects..  But prolactin isn't even found in the male body,  so when you take caber is it fine to just crash your prolactin down to zero? Or Dose caber drag any other hormone levels down with it.  I know that you wouldn't want to use more caber then what you would need to; to avoid unwanted sides of the drug it's self,  but if you took. 25 mg of caber 2w and it took your prolactin sides away then upping it to 5mg 2w would just make you feel the same and be a waste of caber?  I've noticed online there are no real set amounts for different dosages of compounds like there are for test.  Per 500mg test you need 12.5md aromasin Ect Ect so you don't crash your estrogen,..  So how much caber would you run for say 200mg npp per week? I know every one will respond differently and require I different amount,  but I just want a ball park range! Thanks to anyone who can help my research and educate me on some of my questions!



Your premise is incorrect.  For example, you say that we know that with 500mg test you need 12.5mg aromasin. That isn't true. I can run 800mg of test per week with out needing an ai.  Over that I get uncomfortably bloated.

Other than that, I'm not sure what would occur if you took too much caber.  One possibility would be an unsafe drop in blood pressure.  I'm sure you don't want to find out.


----------



## musclebird (Aug 1, 2013)

sorry i didn't mean what i said was meant for everyone. i was writing that on my phone so it was really laggy.. so i didnt go into much detail with what i was saying.. when i said "I know every one will respond differently and require a different amount" at the end.. that is my opinion for what i stated above as well.. i know everyone reacts differently, but from what i have found with my research most people run 12.5 aromasin eod or .5 adex eod with a doseage of 500mg of test, this is just what i have found, not stating it is true! lol thats good that you can run 800 mg without an ai :S my bp would sky rocket and id probably turn into a limp dick acne covered mood swing haha buts thats just me  but back to the original post haha

so when using an ai to control estrogen you cant bring your estrogen to low or you'll get sides because we need estrogen, but we dont need progestrogen.. so dose it matter if caber is dosed on the high side, does it effect estrogen or anything els in the body at all? or just progestrogen levels! 

anyone with experiance where you have dosed caber to high and had to back off?


----------



## grind4it (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not normally a copy and paste guy. Anyway here are the side effects. It's my understanding in the doses that most of us take (.5mg 2X); the changes of serious sides effects are very low. In the higher doses there are some real side effects. So to answer your question; yes you can take too much Caber and this could lead to serious side effects:

Side effects are mostly dose dependent. Much more severe side effects are reported for treatment of Parkinson's disease and (off-label treatment) for restless leg syndrome which both typically require very high doses. The side effects are considered mild when used for treatment of hyperprolactinemia and other endocrine disorders or gynecologic indications where the typical dose is 10-100 times smaller than for Parkinson's disease.[citation needed]

Cabergoline requires slow dose titration (2–4 weeks for hyperprolactinemia, often much longer for other conditions) to minimise side effects. The extremely long bioavailability of the medication may complicate dosing regimens during titration and require particular precautions.

Cabergoline is considered the best tolerable option for hyperprolactinemia treatment although the newer and less tested quinagolide may offer similarly favourable side effect profile with quicker titration times.

Approximately 200 patients with newly diagnosed Parkinson's disease participated in a clinical study of cabergoline monotherapy.[citation needed] Seventy-nine (79) percent reported at least one side effect. These side effects were chiefly mild or moderate:

GI tract: Side effects were extremely frequent. Fifty-three percent of patients reported side effects. Very frequent: Nausea (30%), constipation (22%), and dry mouth (10%). Frequent: Gastric irritation (7%), vomiting (5%), and dyspepsia (2%).
Psychiatric disturbances and central nervous system (CNS): Altogether 51 percent of patients were affected. Very frequent: Sleep disturbances (somnolence 18%, insomnia 11%), vertigo (27%), and depression (13%). Frequent: dyskinesia (4%) and hallucinations (4%).
Cardiovascular: Approximately 30 percent of patients experienced side effects. Most frequent were hypotension (10%), peripheral edema (14%) and non-specific edema (2%). Arrhythmias were encountered in 4.8%, palpitations in 4.3%, and angina pectoris in 1.4%.
In a combination study with 2,000 patients also treated with levodopa, the incidence and severity of side effects was comparable to monotherapy. Encountered side effects required a termination of cabergoline treatment in 15% of patients. Additional side effects were infrequent cases of hematological side effects, and an occasional increase in liver enzymes or serum creatinine without signs or symptoms.

As with other ergot derivatives, pleuritis, exudative pleura disease, pleura fibrosis, lung fibrosis, and pericarditis are seen. These side effects are noted in less than 2% of patients. They require immediate termination of treatment. Clinical improvement and normalization of X-ray findings are normally seen soon after cabergoline withdrawal. It appears that the dose typically used for treatment of hyperprolactinemia is too low to cause this type of side effects.

Valvular heart disease
In two studies published in the New England Journal of Medicine on January 4, 2007, cabergoline was implicated along with pergolide in causing valvular heart disease.[12][13] As a result of this, the FDA removed pergolide from the U.S. market on March 29, 2007.[14] Since cabergoline is not approved in the U.S. for Parkinson's Disease, but for hyperprolactinemia, the drug remains on the market. The lower doses required for treatment of hyperprolactinemia have been found to be not associated with clinically significant valvular heart disease or cardiac valve regurgitation.[15][16]


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your premise is incorrect.  For example, you say that we know that with 500mg test you need 12.5mg aromasin. That isn't true. I can run 800mg of test per week with out needing an ai.  Over that I get uncomfortably bloated.
> 
> Other than that, I'm not sure what would occur if you took too much caber.  One possibility would be an unsafe drop in blood pressure.  I'm sure you don't want to find out.



Does caber also help in lowering blood pressure?


----------



## musclebird (Aug 1, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Does caber also help in lowering blood pressure?



I'm interested in that as well after POB said that haha


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 1, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Does caber also help in lowering blood pressure?



It can but there are much better alternatives with fewer sides. Cialis is a better choice IMO.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> It can but there are much better alternatives with fewer sides. Cialis is a better choice IMO.



Will Viagra work the same or is it only the cialis ingredient.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 1, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Will Viagra work the same or is it only the cialis ingredient.



They are both PDE5 inhibitors; thus they both increase NO

cialias difference=longer half life; it's commonly called the weekend Viagra due to 17.5 hours half life vs viagras 4 hour


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 1, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Does caber also help in lowering blood pressure?



Caber= dopamine AGONIST 

Dopamine controls blood pressure through several factors, from kidneys to catecholamines

Agonist=increase

More dopamine=lower blood pressure


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 1, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> My first deca run was 400-500 mg.Im not the kind of guy that will take something just because everyone else is.I wanted to see if i needed caber instead of just taking it.I found out that i dont need caber at those doses.I had no prolactin sides at all.I did use a AI to control my estro though.My point is not everyone gets progesterone issues with 19 nors



I ran Deca and NPP for a year and didn't have a need for caber but I am going to run caber for the bitches soon!


----------

